# How to get rid of bad reviews, instantly.



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Another contractor I know had someone he didnt even do work for post a flaming review on him for not accepting the work....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pcplumber said:


> If you think you are right then I dare you to take this test.
> 
> Send me your company name and phone number. I will call you to service me in California. When I call I will treat you like a dog and you will either tell my off or hang up.
> 
> ...



So, once again, you are merely lowering yourself to the same level as your bad-mouthing customers.

Do you REALLY think this is the proper way to conduct business?


Obviously, you cannot see this simple fact. As I stated before, you are doomed.



But by all means, feel free to continue. The rest of us need some comedy relief.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Obviously, you cannot see this simple fact. As I stated before, you are doomed.


I doubt anyone would be doomed from simply doing this. The fact of the matter is Intel is much more "aggressive" with customers and suppliers. That's one of the secrets to it's success.

Seriously, if you are "aggressive" in all areas of your business, putting up a page to set the record straight fits right in. Your customers expect you to be honest, you're entitled to the same thing, whether you demand it or not. 

Here's a question for you - is not exposing a lie you know of being dishonest? I think it is, but I don't go around exposing all the lies I know about, I just don't have the time or inclination.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

pcplumber said:


> The part about the guests not signing is another part about the story. The bride and groom are also guests and since the bride and groom did sign the statement is was an after-the-fact consideration that the bride and groom's guests did not agree to give up their right to write a review.


OTOH, most would agree that the couple could be held responsible (by contract) for a guest breaking a table or chair. Rent any apartment and see if you aren't financially responsible for the actions of your guests.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

hdavis said:


> .........Here's a question for you - is not exposing a lie you know of being dishonest? I think it is, but I don't go around exposing all the lies I know about, I just don't have the time or inclination.



Starting a website for the sole purpose of dissing your customers isn't the same as 'exposing lies'.

Since the truth concerning most on-line reviews cannot be verified, even an open and honest response to a bad review can be suspect by anyone.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I suppose if someone takes your saw, you can call the police, or you can just threaten them and get it back right then. I don't consider that wrong either way.
> 
> "the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats."


So you get your saw back while risking your person and breaking the law. Sorry, but a $600 saw isn't worth it. File a report and get the guy arrested.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I doubt anyone would be doomed from simply doing this. The fact of the matter is Intel is much more "aggressive" with customers and suppliers. That's one of the secrets to it's success.
> 
> Seriously, if you are "aggressive" in all areas of your business, putting up a page to set the record straight fits right in. Your customers expect you to be honest, you're entitled to the same thing, whether you demand it or not.
> 
> Here's a question for you - is not exposing a lie you know of being dishonest? I think it is, but I don't go around exposing all the lies I know about, I just don't have the time or inclination.


Most sites offer to the ability to respond in public to the bad review.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Alot of us cannot fathom the volume of jobs pcplumber does. He is a fairly large company from my understanding. And has to conduct things much differently than those not on his level.

All the morals in the world are fine until your company hits a certain threshold and then the gloves have to come off. I can sympathize with him, even though I am not at that level yet. 

But imagine if you did 5000+ jobs a year, and the random negative reviews from psychos ends up ranking you number 3 in a review site and you spent tens of thousands of dollars to be on top. Would you NOT do everything you could to rank better? I would.

If you cant think on a large scale companies level, you cant argue the methodology. Ethics and morals have no place once you get to a certain size, it's just a question of IS IT LEGAL?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I highey doubt he truly doesn't have an unhappy customer. The bad reviews are most likely his to own.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Driftweed said:


> Alot of us cannot fathom the volume of jobs pcplumber does. He is a fairly large company from my understanding. And has to conduct things much differently than those not on his level.
> 
> All the morals in the world are fine until your company hits a certain threshold and then the gloves have to come off. I can sympathize with him, even though I am not at that level yet.
> 
> ...


5000 reviews even 1% isn't a big deal if the rest are 4 and 5 stars.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I do wonder just what percentage of overall reviews are bad that made him decide to fight back. Maybe taking it too personal? I dunno. I try to view things from a large company perspective and sometimes things like this just don't make sense. Two sides of the coin as they say.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, when you're small you have to stay focused and not get side tracked on things. The difference between success and failure can truly be a small percentage of your effort.

When you are a big company, you have more latitude, since little things like this topic is such a small percentage of the company's effort it's lost in the noise. They also generally have better marketing / branding / sales than many small companies.

How many people hated Microsoft and still bought their products?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Driftweed said:


> Alot of us cannot fathom the volume of jobs pcplumber does. He is a fairly large company from my understanding. And has to conduct things much differently than those not on his level.
> 
> All the morals in the world are fine until your company hits a certain threshold and then the gloves have to come off. I can sympathize with him, even though I am not at that level yet.
> 
> ...



I used to work for a company that is huge and constantly fights the 50/50 split on good and horrible reviews. So many millions that their are hate websites geared towards the company. They don't do silly sh!t like start websites to bash homeowners though... here is what they do:

Spend millions on marketing.
A few hundred thousand on the side to pay their team of lawyers at a moments notice. 
In every newspaper.
In every direct mailing.
On every billboard.
tv commericials every 20 minutes on various stations.
Donate a million or two per year (added up) to hundreds of charities.
At every home show, outdoor event, mall etc...
Push a direct survey card system to take care of issues quicker.
Clause in their fine print stressing legal action if bad reviews are published before they have a chance to fix it. 
Spend millions on marketing.
More millions on marketing.
Start other businesses to offset losses and taxes.

Do they still get bad reviews? Absolutely.

Any company on this caliber of business always seems to get perks socially with review sites like AL, BBB, HA, etc... because of the large volume. I've checked them out here and there and how they respond which is no different than anyone should. Be positive, state your case in a respectful (and quick) manner and directly ask how things can be made better. Fortunately, I have not had to deal with what pcplumber or my ex employer deals with but bottom line is that pcplumber is simply not large enough of a business with the power or capital to do it another way, even with doing several million dollars in business. 

I guess its good for him that the people take down their malicious reviews and such but the backlash that he doesn't see is when people get even more mad and trash him on social media with their friends... I'm sure that's happening so best of luck to him :blink:

Starting a website like that is absolutely something I would never do but I will say that pc has a set of balls :laughing:


----------



## buildr7 (Oct 10, 2014)

In Ontario all the restaurants get inspected and rated by the board of health,they have to post their score out of 5 stars on the front side of their building.I've seen a 3 star rating a few times and refused to eat there.Have a feeling in your case the phony ratings are coming either from your competitors or a scamming website.Good salesmanship will work wonders to any of these bull**** claims.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

I don’t think size of company matters, if you provide good customer service and treat people right you will have good reviews. None of us run perfect companies, if you have an occasional bad review it will not hurt you if the good reviews far out-number the bad reviews. I went back and re-read pcplumber’s strategy and some of his old posts, and I think his methods of seek and destroy are wrong and will eventually do more harm than good.


----------



## HJLandscaping (Nov 16, 2014)

Jaws said:


> Another contractor I know had someone he didnt even do work for post a flaming review on him for not accepting the work....


Yes I have seen this a lot! I have seen a few competitors get bad reviews because they didn't pick up their phone on time, I mean cmon.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Usually no matter who's fault something is, at the end of it all, we still end up fixing it. so why not fix in the beginning with a good attitude and capitalize and get credit for it? It doesn't make sense to argue, piss the customer off and still end up fixing it. You not only fixed it, but they will tell everyone they had to fight you to get it right. 

A guy that helped me stop drinking once said, "maybe this is one of those times Mike doesn't need to be right".


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, this wouldn't work for completely bogus reviews from people that have never contacted you. Sometimes those are friends of competitors, sometimes it's the companies that later call and offer to get bad reviews rolled off the page:whistling


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a guy call me... I was up a ladder at the time and answered the phone all the same.

He asked me if I could do a job for him, I said sorry but I was to busy.

He asked if I knew anyone that could do the job for him.

So I told him that I had a new phone and I didn't have 'Bob the handymans number on this phone' however if he googled Bob the handyman's name he would find it there.

He said thanks.

Then he went to Yelp and gave me a 1 star rating and ****ty review.:clap:

After that I gave up bothering about Yelp.

PS ( I changed the name wasn't actually Bob the handyman)


----------

